# What's your favorite treat (for the pups)



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I usually get Old Mother Hubbard variety mix, or Iams biscuits (they love 'em). 

Once in a while I'll find a good price on Nature's Variety grain free biscuits and go with that. 

I use them for their "lunch" treat, and then bedtime (go in the crate) treat. 

What is/are your favorites?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like you are talking about a snack, not a treat. For me treats are tiny bits to reward a behavior, not a significant amount of food. My treats are bits of freeze dried chicken and liver, and Ziwipeak food. Snacks are Timi's treats in a food dispensing type puzzle toy. I don't do biscuits, I don't see the nutritional need for them, and I think that when chewed they will form a pastey type substance that is likely to stick to the teeth and cause plaque to form.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Old Mother Hubbard's is a favorite. I get the mini biscuits as daily treat for the girls even Gracie, who is very picky, loves them.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

To get everything I want from Cayenne it is boiled chicken breast, that turns her into a perfect angle, (which is very seldom). Other time I give your mini treat with blue berry and turkey, not as good as chicken


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Boiled chicken breast is my favorite treat/snack to give the girls because they love it soooo much. As far as packaged treats, I like to give them Thinkers duck and Pure Bites bison liver.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Abbey loves her fruit, so I generally have a little container in the fridge of cut up fruit. I also freeze ice cube trays filled with beef or chicken broth, or yogurt and peanut butter.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I make Molly's 'cookies' but her favorite boxed biscuit type treat are Cloud Star Itty Bitty Buddy Biscuits.........tiny and sooo cute!!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My dogs love freeze dried liver. I get it at Trader Joe's. They also have a jerky treat that has pretty good looking ingredients in it. Recently I ordered some freeze dried bison liver with my raw food order and they are CRAZY about that. It's quite crispy...hard. But they chomp it right down. So any of these things I might carry in my pockets when we go for our walk/training time. At home when I don't need to put it in pockets, they like a little piece of banana or something from what I might be cooking...a little hand out. 

Sometimes I make homemade liver treats. But it really stinks up the kitchen and it's just one more thing to do and I'm awful busy. So the treats from Trader Joe's are good and I think the stuff from the raw food doggie farm is good too. And the dogs think so too. :hungry:

*There* is a limit to how many treats they consume because* they're* watching *their* waistlines. (There...in that sentence I happened to use all three forms of the word, there, they're and their, just in case it's useful to someone. haha.):act-up:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My favourite treats for the dogs - green beans or mange tout peas; the dogs favourite treats - chicken, human junk food, cake, any real meat, more chicken, cheese, bacon ... (oh, and they quite like the peas and beans, too!).


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

My dogs are chewers so they love bison ears (thank you Lily CD Re for the recommendation!) and beef tendons; good long-lasting chews that don't chip teeth. For treats, i usually get chicken tenders from 7-11. Hey, I'm a busy woman! I don't have time to cook meat I'd never eat myself, and the dogs are not vegetarians like me. They LOVE chicken, and it is a super-effective training treat.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Buffalo ears, Zukes minis and salmon skins. Plus my homemade turkey brownies.


----------



## bvh (Jan 13, 2016)

hi,
can you give the bison ear or beef tendon to a 4 month old puppy or is this too young? I am looking for something longer lasting than the bully sticks. a woman in a pet store said some things shouldn't be used until a year as a puppy could chip a tooth. any recommendations for a 4 month chewer?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

bvh said:


> hi,
> can you give the bison ear or beef tendon to a 4 month old puppy or is this too young? I am looking for something longer lasting than the bully sticks. a woman in a pet store said some things shouldn't be used until a year as a puppy could chip a tooth. any recommendations for a 4 month chewer?



Those things are shorter lasting than a bully. What kind of bullies are you getting - they come in various thickness you know - a thick braided one should last awhile. One of the members here Lou, used get her Spoos uncut ones that were several feet long! For a Toy or Mini, smoked kneecaps are great, and take forever for them to chew off the little bit of dried flea sh on them, but I don't know, they might be too small for a Spoo?
You do have to be careful about them fracturing a tooth on the super hard things like hooves or antlers though, that is true.


----------



## bvh (Jan 13, 2016)

I have been getting 6 inch bully sticks, veal, beef... they are gone pretty quickly. My dog is a miniature, 8-9 pounds now. I was thinking of trying the cut up frozen bones, I have never used them before. any advice on these? I will also look for the kneecaps.
thank you


----------



## kellystar (Feb 27, 2016)

I like treats which contain only one or two ingredients. I also usually look for treats with proteins that aren't very common (rabbit, pheasant, haddock, etc).

I think any treat by Primal or The Honest Kitchen is typically a home run. Unfortunately they are very pricey. 

Sometimes I like going on this page Advanced Food Finder - Search By Ingredients, Macronutrients, Lifestage, Breed, and More | PawDiet and searching for treats with novel proteins and just try out random treats.


----------



## Girlnotboy (May 28, 2014)

My toy loves almost all moist or canned food, and her favorite may be tinned sardines in water.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Cod skins from Polka Dot and any of the bison treats from Boulder Dog. I crush or break them, so Buck only gets dust sometimes.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

*K9 Garnola and Grandma Lucy on sale this weekend*

Bob is the one in my house who is number one treat tester. Cammie and Sam don't care nearly as much as Bob does.

In another thread, Lily CD recommended K9 Granola treats, so I gave them a try. Success! Bob loves the Coconut Crunchers and he loves the Pumpkin Crunchers (peanut butter, blueberry flavors, but NOT the sweet potato flavor). He also loves Grandma Lucy's blueberry treats (they are sized for a toy poodle, but Bob doesn't mind getting a handful of them).

All of the above are on sale this weekend at whitedogbone.com with prices on some of the above items more than 50% off. Use code "welcome" to get an extra 10% off. Enjoy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

peppersb I am so glad those K9 granola treat were a great hit at your house. The favorite flavors here are pumpkin blueberry and some of the coconut ones. I usually just order a big box of them direct from the manufacturer. I like the way they can easily be broken into small bits and used as training rewards, so I use them a lot. They also appear regularly in the stuffed toys that I leave as going to work presents.


----------

